# Light switch lock



## darren (Nov 24, 2005)

I am trying to hook up a projector for our church and the only power i can find is a plug in the ceiling that is controlled by a couple of 3 way switches. 

I know I could rewire it for it bypasses the switch but I rather not do that. Does anyone know of some type of lock i can put on the switch to prevent people from turning off the projector. When i was at wholesalers today the only type they had invovled using a padlock which i don't want.

If anyone has any ideas let me know. the switch is ivory so i would like something to match to that.

Thanks
Darren


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know where it comes from, but I have seen a small clear plastic cover that uses the plate screws. Just large enough to cover the toggle.

_edit to add : _Try the big box stores


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Just change out the switch for a key-operated switch. They have them that directly replace a regular toggle (single pole or three way), and take the same cover plate. Let me know if that's interesting to you, and I can look up the part number and get a picture up for you. They're right around 15 bucks.


----------



## darren (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey MD

When I was at the supply house today that is one option he gave me but a single pole was around 30 and he was guessing the three way was probably around 50.

I am more looking for something that John mentioned, because i am assuming they would be pretty cheap.

Darren


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

some ideas:

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/home/improvements/8303-elock-switchguard.html

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/html/product3017746.htm

Generically, what you're looking for is called a "switch guard". It's not really anything I've ever seen at an electrical supply house, but I've seen them in places like little hardware stores and K-Mart.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW did you see the price on those ACE guards? $30......Holy cow...
Dont I see the metal ones at HD for 89 cents??


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yikes! 30 dollars! 

There has got to be somewhere cheaper- I mean, it probably costs 25 cents to make.


----------



## dw electric (Dec 29, 2006)

unit price at ace $30.13 divided by 12 = $2.51 per pack or around $1.25 per gaurd. ace site sells by the set of 12 for this product. not too expensive if you do the math.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

MSSI said:


> WOW did you see the price on those ACE guards? $30......Holy cow...
> Dont I see the metal ones at HD for 89 cents??


That's for 12 two-packs. Gotta read the fine print.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> That's for 12 two-packs. Gotta read the fine print.


AHHH, the fine print. Always missin the fine print........ fineprint


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, I kinda missed the quanity.... oops!:whistling :blush: 
Didn't see "12"


----------

